# Hubbardston, MA Gertie, spayed F 5 y.o. sable



## Saribo (Jan 8, 2010)

Gertie is a wonderful bitch that belongs to my cousin. She is super with children and people,crate trained and has her basic obedience. Gertie has a very strong prey drive, given the opportunity she will take out a cat or other small animal, seems to be better with large dogs than small, but I am not 100% about that.
If I did not have so much going on I would take her, but I have a year old GSD, w/o a fenced yard, am pregnant, due in three weeks, and have three cats.
She came from a breeder in Southern Worcester County, who I suspect is fairly responsible, have told my cousin to conatact her, but she says " She's spayed, she can't breed her, Why would she want her back?"
Defiantely not from American Show lines. She has always been too much dog for my cousin, but.....
Please PM me for contact info, I am worried where Gertie will end up as she put her on petfinder for free.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I suggest that you offer to contact the breeder. Explain to your cousin that breeders like to know what is going on with their dogs whether the dog is capable of breeding or not.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Even if she were spayed a responsiblre breeder will take her back!!!! Have your cousin call her!!!! If she were a pup that I produced, it is in my contract for her to come back to me to rehome and not to be given away or sent to a shelter.....


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## Saribo (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pictures of Gert*

I have told my cousin several times to contact the breeder, I'm done beating my head against the wall. I think she feels as though she has too much going on to do that.
I saw Gertie this past week, she is a bit overweight, and not that tall. I couldn't get any good pictures of her , but I will post what I took.


----------



## Saribo (Jan 8, 2010)




----------

